# At a loss...



## painpaingoaway (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site and new to IBS -- if that's even what I have...

Lemme start by explaining my situation:

It all started when I threw up after a concert this summer (from eating too much and drinking a weird mix.) I have a phobia of throwing up, so that set me off for awhile. However, I can't imagine it causing this much pain...At the end of the summer, I kept having a "full" feeling in my lower stomach, like I ate a four-course meal when I only had toast or crackers. It would hit a few hours after eating and I'd be so disgustingly bloated and full that I'd feel nauseas. I never got sick though.

Finally, I went to my dr. Long story short, I was misdiagnosed with a UTI twice (culture came back normal -- she failed to tell me) and was put on two rounds of antibiotics that COMPLETELY messed up my stomach even more. However, I didn't know the test was normal, so I went to a urologist and he put me on VESIcare and told me I had bladder spasms. That's obviously not the case considering I never even had a UTI to begin with. That medication also messed up my stomach.

I don't know what else to do. Along with what I mentioned above, I also went to an allergist, an endocrinologist, and a GI dr. Apparently I have underactive thyroid, but she thinks it's fluctuating and can't put me on meds for it yet. I also had high blood sugar and high cortisol, so I went off my birth control pills to see if that helps. Everything else was normal. My GI found nothing wrong -- just mild gastritis and esophagitis, which I'm treating with Prilosec OTC. I'm also taking a probiotic and magnesium.

I've had so much blood work done and I just got an ultrasound done to rule out kidney stones or gallstones. Waiting for results. I don't know what the cause is anymore -- I am at a loss. The pain is so widespread and honestly just feels like trapped gas. But it WILL NOT go away!!! No matter what! I do not have gluten intolerance either. I'm so confused and depressed. It's my senior year of college and I've had to come home every weekend for appointments. My OCD is getting so much worse, too.

Does this sound like IBS??? I'm afraid I have kidney stones or gallstones because sometimes the pain is in those areas, but then they will move around and be relieved by passing gas or going to the bathroom. I just want answers...

Please help!!


----------



## painpaingoaway (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh, I also had an endoscopy done! Just found mild irritation.


----------



## painpaingoaway (Nov 13, 2016)

So ultrasound came back clear...now I really think it's IBS. Could it be THIS painful?


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

If you have high blood sugar that should be a sign that you need to change your diet, fast.

Go on a low carb / high protein diet (for at least 2 weeks) and see if you don't feel better.

It worked for me ( I found out I was pre-diabetic with rising blood sugar numbers) and I would never go

back to eating carbs. The few times I have indulged in a few (like bread) I suffered the same old symptoms

so now it has become a lifestyle change and I haven't felt this good in decades.

I am 62 and IBS started in my early 30's so about 30 years of suffering that I believe could have been avoided, not to mention the steady weight gain over all that time.

Since going low carb I have lost pounds and inches and haven't put on an ounce in over 2 years.


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

Painpaingoaway: Read yo0u story. Try VLS#3 probiotic. No prescription. Just go to pharmacist and ask if they carry it and if they don't have them order it for you. Has to be kept refrigerated all the time. Cost is $50.00 for a 30 day supply. I have had IBS for 4-5 years. Suffered with it. Had to live my life around my IBS. VLS has changed my life completely. Has given me great BM's. Was constipated for quite sometime. Took Miralax for that and it is good stuff. Take it as needed. Good luck.


----------

